
Show HN: Heya – A Campaign Mailer for Rails - heyjoshwood
https://github.com/honeybadger-io/heya
======
heyjoshwood
We got tired of paying Intercom and others a fortune to send customer
lifecycle emails; we built Heya to send them ourselves.

Heya let’s you send segmented drip email campaigns similar to Intercom or
Customer.io, but directly from Rails.

Main benefits:

\- Open source

\- Self hosted

\- It’s easier to integrate, since it runs on top of your existing user
database

\- Much cheaper ($99/year atm)

\- It’s just Rails!

